# Home for Bums & Hoboes



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have always been a fan of Bums and hoboes, I need an abandoned structure for my bums, so I am building one with an interesting twist, it will have a few residents and a owner that wants to keep 
everybody out. The county has condemmed it and the sheriff tries to keep the bums out.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

This is another redwood kit that I am designing, I will show this structure being assembled
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The wooden parts are cut out of heartwood redwood, I resaw to a strong 5/16" and sand to 
a very accurate 1/4", that way when I laser cut parts in either 1/4" or 1/2" the fit will have
a proper fit.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

This is the backside of the structure


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty trendy for bums and hobos. Looks like the new houses they are building these days. 
What laser cutter are you using? I am about to buy one.

Andrew


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Andrew
Oh it gets pretty tacky as it gets done
I own a 45 watt Epilog 18x28
Dennis


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good so far Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I prefer to mount alot of my structures to a base where different details can be added around the structure so when the structure is set on the layout, figures and alot of details can be already in place.
Preventing from having to to add the details on the layout, much easier to add the small details on the bench, where all the details and supplies are very accessable. 
I have mounted the structure to a 10" x 10" steel base. 
Never rots, and the added weight prevents the wind from blowing the structure on or rather off the layout.
In this case the redwood has been mounted with magic sculpt, creating a foundation, and rock walls in 
other locations.
The steel base has been covered with magic sculpt to resemble dirt and made a couple stone looking
details. 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The back wall.










Front wall and right side, Stone chimney has been added.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Appling the base color to the magic sculpt


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Adding color to the base color on the magic sculpt










the rotted front door has been installed


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Check out the guy in the window eating a sandwich


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

That is one sharp looking Hobo house!

What did you make the door from? Make your own signs?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Eric
I made the door from redwood it is in two pieces, the what would be the panel, and then the front cross bucks.
Yes the signs are lasered redwood, Very easily made , the laser removes a layer all around the lettering, or leaving the letters, making it easy to paint the letters with a paint pen. 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing Dennis, simply amazing.

Doc


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis, Your threads an Ray Dunakin's threads are always such a treat to open. 

That building looks great 

 

JJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks JJ and Doc, I appreciate your compliments
Dennis


----------

